

Is writing a framework the only thing developers get recognition/respect for? - frustrate

It seems that primary way to get recognition or respect in the developer community is to write a framework.&#60;p&#62;It feels like if I don't write a framework that becomes widely used, nobody will really care about me or what I have to say.
======
beryllium
I would say that this is untrue. How much (or how little) people care about
what you say is simply tied to what they've heard from you or about you in the
past.

A framework project helps with this, because it presents a history of your
work - but it only helps if other people are actually _using_ the framework.
That same history and reputation could be established by authoring a widely-
used library, or by voluminous contribution/collaboration with open-source
projects.

In some cases, even just imparting your knowledge can establish the positive
reputation. This is where blogging and speaking at conferences (and
unconferences/lightning talks, to start out with) can help.

------
dragonwriter
Framework is too specific -- developers of widely used applications, operating
systems, languages, etc. also get recognition and respect. But, yes, if you
want to get respect from other developers, the best way is probably to develop
something that gets widely used, especially something widely used by other
developers.

------
tjr
I don't think so. Most of the developers that I have most looked up to over
the years either did not write frameworks, or if they did, that was only a
small part of their work, and I likely would have viewed them as great
developers even had they not done a framework.

------
gruseom
Frameworks are less interesting than usable applications.

